# WHICH VPS IS BETTER WINDOWS OR LINUX?



## adilimran (Mar 12, 2014)

Can you tell me which VPS is better Windows or Linux?

Which one is more reliable and cheap and which provide me better services?


----------



## johnlth93 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's probably come down to what you wanted to do it them.

For me I would definitely run Linux for servers, and Windows as my workstation.


----------



## adilimran (Mar 12, 2014)

What are advantages and disadvantages of both?


----------



## peterw (Mar 12, 2014)

adilimran said:


> What are advantages and disadvantages of both?


The software and services that run on the machine.


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Mar 12, 2014)

As i know linux servers are cheaper.

''Can you tell me which VPS is better Windows or Linux?'' it depends on what you gonna use your server for.


----------



## sv01 (Mar 12, 2014)

Windows better if you want to run .exe


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 12, 2014)

I recommend using Gentoo or Archlinux if you're new to Linux.



Spoiler



Why would you post this under "reviews"...


----------



## fixidixi (Mar 12, 2014)

[off]@Gian_crab: and start programming in brainfuck?[/off]


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 12, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> [off]@Gian_crab: and start programming in brainfuck?[/off]


Go look at OP's posts, he's trying to turn this place into WHT.


----------



## raj (Mar 12, 2014)

@adilimran  Try and use google.

http://www.vpshostingreview.com/research/linux-vps-vs-windows-vps.html


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 12, 2014)

IT IS A MATTER OF OPINION BUT IF YOU PREFER AN ALL CAPS WORLD PERHAPS YOU SHOULD GET A MAINFRAME MVS ACCOUNT.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 12, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> IT IS A MATTER OF OPINION BUT IF YOU PREFER AN ALL CAPS WORLD PERHAPS YOU SHOULD GET A MAINFRAME MVS ACCOUNT.


He could use the Hercules emulator to run MVS's successor z/OS on a VPS but IBM only licenses z/OS for their own hardware and only allows z/OS to be run on x86 by its employees or partners so he'll need to get a job at IBM first.


----------



## Virtovo (Mar 12, 2014)

From your sig OP what is http://www.vpssearchengine.com/ ?


----------



## Francisco (Mar 12, 2014)

From a cheap perspective, linux will win that.

Windows has license costs involved and they aren't cheap.

Francisco


----------



## dcdan (Mar 12, 2014)

I am pretty sure this is called link spamming


----------



## JPC-Sabrina (Mar 12, 2014)

Linux VPS will run cheaper. As others have said it overall depends on what you are going to use it for. Windows has a good bit of hurdels most of the time I find. If you can do what you need on a Linux VPS you will be better off in many ways.


----------



## adilimran (Mar 13, 2014)

@ VPS Enthusiast

(Virtovo)
This is my site which involve the cheap vps hosting, people visit my site and they are asking me about the vps plans and which vps is better and why it is better... So i need some expert advice with some authentications so that i can reply to my visitors.

and

@ VPS Hobbyist

(dcdan)
This is not a spam, i need some expert advice for my site so the visitors come to my site can get what is best for them and they won't be confuse.


----------



## adilimran (Mar 13, 2014)

I am basically want an expert advice for vps so that i can give the good options to my visitors. They are basically curious about the server security, performance, cheaper, extra advantages..
These are some concerns which they are worried about it and i need to give them a proper authentic advice..


----------



## HostStage (Mar 13, 2014)

adilimran said:


> Can you tell me which VPS is better Windows or Linux?
> 
> Which one is more reliable and cheap and which provide me better services?


Actually, it really depends on your needs. Are you after applications hosting or ASP.net website hosting ? Exchange ? Remote Computer running windows ?

Those are the main reasons why you would go for windows. 

If you are after a regular web hosting project, then Linux would serve you better as far as you don't have the OS layer which is using a significant fraction of your ressources pool and it is straight forward to use especially with a control panel

However, if you don't want to pay a control panel nor use one, on linux then Windows may be easier to administrate even though you don't master the IIS role. You can still set up Wamp and it is ready to go live.


----------



## dcdan (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, Windows VPS run Windows OS. Linux VPS runs Linux...


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 25, 2014)

As may people have already said, *it really depends on your needs / requriements*.

For example, we have clients how use Windows for Forex trading and other activities like this. We also have some that use Windows for an "office outside the office" with desktop software installed. And, even some who use SAM Broadcaster to run an online radio station wtih professional broadcasting software.

On the Linux side, we have clients who run large VMWave clusters for customized VoIP solutions / VM's. Also, many gameservers and websites we host are hosted on Linux.

Windows does have license costs associated wtih it and tends to be more resoruce hunger, thus rising the overall cost. Linux is free (in general) and less resource hungry and so is very cost effective as well as stable and powerful.

To sum up, you need to figure out what it's going to be used for, then look atthe options available.


----------



## leto12 (Apr 1, 2014)

If you need a quick remote desktop and windows application go windows.

If you want to host something ( website, game, vpn) go linux !


----------



## Roger (Apr 10, 2014)

Most of the time, Linux OS requires less hardware resources to perform similar tasks on Windows OS.

On the oder side, most Linux distributions are open source, and no commercial licenses are involved if you don't want commercial support. Windows Server licenses are always required and are quite expensive to fit in the economical VPS hosting model.

You should also consider that if you are a .Net or Microsoft developer, Windows may be your best option to develop/test/launch your apps.


----------



## adilimran (Apr 11, 2014)

hostinghouston said:


> As may people have already said, *it really depends on your needs / requriements*.
> 
> For example, we have clients how use Windows for Forex trading and other activities like this. We also have some that use Windows for an "office outside the office" with desktop software installed. And, even some who use SAM Broadcaster to run an online radio station wtih professional broadcasting software.
> 
> ...


That is good review, now i can tell my clients what is best and why it is..


Thanks for the answering..


----------



## adilimran (Apr 11, 2014)

Roger said:


> Most of the time, Linux OS requires less hardware resources to perform similar tasks on Windows OS.
> 
> On the oder side, most Linux distributions are open source, and no commercial licenses are involved if you don't want commercial support. Windows Server licenses are always required and are quite expensive to fit in the economical VPS hosting model.
> 
> You should also consider that if you are a .Net or Microsoft developer, Windows may be your best option to develop/test/launch your apps.



Thanks for you suggestion..


----------



## S4S-UK (Apr 11, 2014)

Its depend on you what you want to do with that vps

in cheap linux is best for you, easy to use windows, other then that there no any big differences?


----------



## jarland (Apr 11, 2014)

Windows is always better because WAMP doesn't run on linux.


----------



## mojeda (Apr 11, 2014)

jarland said:


> Windows is always better because WAMP doesn't run on linux.


You could always use XAMPP which supports Windows, Linux and Mac OS.


----------



## adilimran (Apr 12, 2014)

jarland said:


> Windows is always better because WAMP doesn't run on linux.



For LINUX LAMP is available so no worries for that...


----------



## adilimran (Apr 12, 2014)

mojeda said:


> You could always use XAMPP which supports Windows, Linux and Mac OS.


LAMP is available so that's why i am not worried about that, just need some advice so that i can satisfied my clients..


----------



## jarland (Apr 12, 2014)

I may need to work on my execution a bit, or my reputation as someone who often jokes with a straight face


----------



## adilimran (Apr 12, 2014)

S4S-UK said:


> Its depend on you what you want to do with that vps
> 
> in cheap linux is best for you, easy to use windows, other then that there no any big differences?


Please read the post above your post and you realize the difference.


----------



## adilimran (Apr 12, 2014)

jarland said:


> I may need to work on my execution a bit, or my reputation as someone who often jokes with a straight face


This is not a joke dude you need to focus on what we are talking about..


These comments are important for me..


----------



## jarland (Apr 12, 2014)

adilimran said:


> This is not a joke dude you need to focus on what we are talking about..
> 
> 
> These comments are important for me..


Relax Nancy. You received the best possible answers already. You did not provide enough information. Without context the answer is relative and impossible to provide. If you can't help your client choose between linux or windows, you should be providing neither.


----------



## cloudlix (Apr 14, 2014)

If you need to run some *.exe it`s better Windows. But for website hosting I will prefer Linux hosting. 

So it`s depends what do you need from VPS


----------



## Tom_WebhostingUK LTD (Apr 15, 2014)

According to me, it depends upon kind of application you wish to run. If you are using Microsoft technologies then, Windows VPS would be good to consider. If you are using open source script like PHP, MySQL, HTML then Linux is most recommended.


----------



## dadiehost (Apr 15, 2014)

I would Recommend Windows VPS, easy to use and have all the features in it.


----------



## shovenose (Apr 15, 2014)

Two entirely different operating systems for different purposes. You'll know whether you should be using Linux or Windows on your VPS depending on what you're using it for and what applications/services it needs to run, as well as your budget of course.


----------

